
Should Have Bought – Hindsight to see what you should have bought - davkap92
https://shouldhavebought.com
======
beefsack
"Should have bought" is nowhere near as painful as "had but didn't see the
point and lost the wallet."

We were one of the relatively early businesses to accept BTC as a payment
option, and even though we only took a few hundred dollars worth of BTC in
2011, it boggles the mind what it would have been worth today.

~~~
daptaq
On the other hand, finding ones old wallet is even more of a delight. I lost
mine (luckily I kept the keys in a backup, but I forgot about it until now)
somewhere around 2015, with about 20€. When I managed to recover it a few days
back, I was happy to see that it was now nearly worth 130€!

And the best thing was that I didn't even spend a cent to buy the coins in the
first place, but instead someone just gifted them to me on /r/Bitcoin when
they were worth around 15€. One time it even fell down to 6€...

------
bryanph_
Tools like this just add to the bubble. Pretty much all "ICOs" are just pump
and dump. Very few people actually know what they are getting in to.

------
matt_wulfeck
Exactly the type of FOMO and greed that's driving up prices now.

~~~
ckastner
Agreed. The fact that the site only supports Bitcoin, Litecoin, and Ether
makes me even suspect that it's only purpose is to fan the flames.

~~~
lazyjones
Well, someone has to buy these coins for earlier investors to realize their
profits.

------
OliverSadie
It's a Coinbase commercial. Good work.

~~~
H4CK3RM4N
Beyond that, it seems that it's actually been set up by someone called Jason
van den Berg(@jayvdb1 on twitter) to bait people into using their referral
link.

~~~
jayvdb1
My bad, wasn't intended to come across as just baiting people. Put this
together 2 days ago as an experiment using the coinbase api. Figured couldn't
hurt putting the referral in. I'm going to add more investments like Apple
shares and a few other popular ones. Would that make it less scammy?
Appreciate the feedback

------
Aeolun
I think the only thing this shows is that there's no bad moment to get in :P

------
justinjlynn
These are the kinds of tools who's design is such that I can't tell if they're
evil or brilliant. On one hand, I know it's a manipulation of "could have,
should have" \-- the fear of missing out or having missed out -- and much like
a visual illusion you know it's a completely fake form of regret. At the same
time, no matter how much you stare at it, even knowing it's completely fake,
you can't make it go away.

------
sprt
Made something similar for visualizing a dollar-cost averaging strategy:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Uic759wn21aJo6COMtxg...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Uic759wn21aJo6COMtxg857gH1Uv0gGzimGxhN53XWc/edit)
(see 2nd sheet)

------
ven_bug_trap
This is kind of amusing; they should add more currencies and maybe other types
of assets. Although, as others have mentioned, the kind of thinking this
encourages isn't healthy to the cryptocurrency ecosystem. Very few important
developments are driven by a fear of missing out.

~~~
Frogolocalypse
> Very few important developments are driven by a fear of missing out.

Space program? Code-breaking? Nuclear weapons? Dot-com boom? Real-estate?
Search-engines? Social media? Oil? Gold-rush?

------
amitport
this is depressing (gif) [http://gph.is/2c6rAL9](http://gph.is/2c6rAL9)

~~~
nulldev
It's meant to be. No different from an "app" showcasing whether you should or
should not have bought apple stock in 2004.

